# Suppressor for .22LR



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Good question for you suppressor guys. I've got a Marlin XT-22 bolt action rifle that I love, and am currently using a cheap Tactical Solutions Cascade suppressor on it with Eley subsonic loads. The Cascade is my first can, so I went cheap to make sure that I wasn't wasting money. I've got NFA trust, so the price of a new can and tax stamp is all the cost I'm looking at and not much worried about either one. Accuracy is great either with or without the can, but it's louder than I would like. It makes about the same noise as a nail gun. Is there a suppressor out there that would calm down the noise substantially from what I'm using now?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Silencerco Sparrow is the quietest one I've shot in side by side tests but the differences were minor. Try using CB ammo if you want "Hollywood" quiet. Interestingly enough, 308 subs sound about like a framing nail gun through a can.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am new to the game but have a buddy that has been very helpful. I have been able to try out his AAC Pilot 2 and the Silencerco Sparrow and they were both great. And all he keeps telling me is silencershop.com

I am planning to run up there on Friday to purchase me first can. I think I am going to jump in with both feet and get a AAC Element 2.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds crazy but a .22LR is a difficult round to suppress. I've noticed that a .223 and .22LR sound the same with the Gemtech.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Shoot sub sonic. You can hear supers a mil away.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I am new to the game but have a buddy that has been very helpful. I have been able to try out his AAC Pilot 2 and the Silencerco Sparrow and they were both great. And all he keeps telling me is silencershop.com
> 
> I am planning to run up there on Friday to purchase me first can. I think I am going to jump in with both feet and get a AAC Element 2.


you can't take it home until you get your tax stamp. I bought mine online, paid for stamp and now waiting.

have a look at the Silencerco Spectre II

I believe it rates just a bit better than the Sparrow

the AAC Element 2 looks pretty cool also


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> you can't take it home until you get your tax stamp. I bought mine online, paid for stamp and now waiting.
> 
> have a look at the Silencerco Spectre II
> 
> ...


I know that I will have to wait on my stamp but I figured I would go up there so I can talk and handle a few before purchase.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Wado said:


> Shoot sub sonic. You can hear supers a mil away.


 "with Eley subsonic loads"


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have the Sparrow. It is a good, and pretty easy to clean supressor for the 22 LR. Subsonics help a lot.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

michaelbaranowski said:


> And all he keeps telling me is silencershop.com
> 
> I am planning to run up there on Friday to purchase me first can. I think I am going to jump in with both feet and get a AAC Element 2.


No need to go to their retail store. You can handle everything over the phone/internet. They will handle all paperwork for you and ship it as soon as they get the ok from the feds. Silencer Shop is the way to go. Their "batch" E-from submission program has helped a lot.

On a side note, has anyone tried out the Mystic Liberty can? .300 blk (sub), 9mm, .22 etc.....sounds pretty versatile.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have the Warlock 2 and very happy with it. Rifle I use with it is a Savage MK2 FV-SR, Its VERY quiet and accurate with cci subsonic rounds. I use a S&W MP 22 pistol (made by walther) and cheap bulk ammo and its pretty quiet but with subs that pistol sounds like a Co2 bb gun.

Look for a can that can be taken apart for cleaning to save on some major future headaches.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

x3 on Sparrow.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Try the Aguila SSS if you can find them. They are the most accurate round out of my .22 and very quiet with a suppressor


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe look at a .223 can to use on your .22.. I use a Huntertown Arms with GemTec subsonic and it's much quieter than my Gamo pellet gun.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Link...
http://www.huntertownarms.com/guardian22.php


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

My vote would be spectre II. Have 1 that I use and another in "jail" for at least a couple more months!


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a thunderbeast and it works incredibly well. Very quiet, light and strong. Does not come apart but all you have to do is soak it for a day after 5000 rounds or so. That's about as easy to clean as anything I have ever had. Also, if you do use the 60g Aguila sss, make sure your gun will stabilize them or you will baffle strike that nice new can.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I run a huntertown arms .22 suppressor. And a HTG 5.56 the huntertown arms on a .22 is 2x quieter than the 5.56 suppressor on a .22


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

rundm said:


> I have a thunderbeast and it works incredibly well. Very quiet, light and strong. Does not come apart but all you have to do is* soak it for a day* after 5000 rounds or so. That's about as easy to clean as anything I have ever had. Also, if you do use the 60g Aguila sss, make sure your gun will stabilize them or you will baffle strike that nice new can.


You soak it in water?


----------

